# Nice rack.



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sweet:thumbsup: Nice job!


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Ahhh man I thought there would be some boobs posted in this thread....
Oh well, I get nearly as excited looking at electrical rooms.

The bottom pic of the big pipe I like.
The other's I see lots of pipe which is nice, but I see lots of overlapping pipe from the same rack which is ugly. 5' kicks, which should be 90's(how do even measure for a kick that big, before getting so creative just get a new idea), and spare pipes with no supports.

In part it looks like the electrical room was their ending point instead of the starting point.

Oh and the pic of the trapeze with two 3 inchers could be ditched


----------



## nutsla (Oct 21, 2009)

Got me too... but equally sensational tradesmanship, well done guys nice neat and tidy, any idea how long it took?...Because if it took six guys 2 years then I take it all back:laughing:. nice work


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not impressed.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not impressed.


Im happy for you.

~Matt


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Looks great. Reminds me of the time we built the Aventura Mall down there. We did several of the high rise condos too.

Yea, I was expecting tits or a buck when I read the thread title.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Nice rack*

I agree with nutsla, about the labor part. I honestly think it would have looked just as good with square bends,90's, and a couple of offsets and would have been accomplished quicker. It is still very good craftmanship.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Looks great. Reminds me of the time we built the Aventura Mall down there. We did several of the high rise condos too.
> 
> Yea, I was expecting tits or a buck when I read the thread title.


 My best friend worked there for years. I know that mall real well. I spend a lot to time down there.
I think the work looks great...how can anyone say otherwise...?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not impressed.


Well put up or shut up, lets see your pictures. :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe Momma said:


> Ahhh man I thought there would be some boobs posted in this thread....


 Me too.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not impressed.


Well, I am.



Bob Badger said:


> Well put up or shut up, lets see your pictures. :whistling2:


I agree.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It looks ok.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

pipes should run square to the building, running at a 45 blocks any kind of passage-way if you need to sneak another in for some reason at the end of a job, i can understand pre-form 90's, but couplings 12 inches apart? come on... 2 3 inchers need to be on 1 5/8" strut in my opinion... those giant kicks need to be back to backs, if they're there to reduce bends, install a large j box. all this is my opinion, not that i know everything or have years of experience under my belt. other than than that, there's some good work in there, i just would have done it a little different.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Me too.


I'm sure your wife would be happy to hear about that. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I'm not impressed.


Is that because a non-union shop did the work?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> pipes should run square to the building


Says who?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It is ok.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I'm sure your wife would be happy to hear about that. :whistling2:


 She typed that post for me.:whistling2:


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

I just noticed that this thread is from 2007. WTH?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wingz said:


> I just noticed that this thread is from 2007. WTH?


 I didn't even notice it till you said something.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> pipes should run square to the building,*because* running at a 45 blocks any kind of passage-way if you need to sneak another in for some reason at the end of a job


thats my reason. run your pipe how you want, i dont like the look. 

as far as put up or shut up.............


----------



## NewLease (Oct 21, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> thats my reason. run your pipe how you want, i dont like the look.
> 
> as far as put up or shut up.............


I *really* don't like the way you are speaking to Peter D.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

azsly1 said:


> thats my reason. run your pipe how you want, i dont like the look.
> 
> as far as put up or shut up.............


 Now that is a good looking rack.:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NewLease said:


> I *really* don't like the way you are speaking to Peter D.


 :laughing: Ok, you have to be kidding.:laughing:


----------



## NewLease (Oct 21, 2009)

william1978 said:


> :laughing: Ok, you have to be kidding.:laughing:


I *never* kid.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

NewLease said:


> I *really* don't like the way you are speaking to Peter D.



i'm cool with that.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NewLease said:


> I *never* kid.


 Ok, what ever you say punk.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> as far as put up or shut up.............


Beautiful work except for that horrible last pic with the can, pipes should parallel to the wall.


----------



## NewLease (Oct 21, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> i'm cool with that.


Hugs?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Ok, what ever you say punk.


New Lease is that Turd guy who has been trolling around here. 

He must of "spanked his monkey" a little too hard and now has nothing to do :laughing:


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Really nice work azsly1!!!!!


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Beautiful work except for that horrible last pic with the can, *pipes should parallel to the wall*.


You have a point there, he did say that.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Beautiful work except for that horrible last pic with the can, pipes should parallel to the wall.


please explain to me how the  the pipes should be parallel to the wall...


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Well put up or shut up, lets see your pictures. :whistling2:


I don't carry a camera or a cell phone at work. Concentrics would look better, couplings should line up, use b-b 90's, and keep uniform pipe spacing.


----------



## NewLease (Oct 21, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> please explain to me how the  the pipes should be parallel to the wall...


You should have 90'ed off the wall and kicked onto the rack nice and flat.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Beautiful work except for that horrible last pic with the can, pipes should parallel to the wall.


There is a small pull box to the right.. I think maybe he has pipes going under the left side rack


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

NewLease said:


> You should have 90'ed off the wall and kicked onto the rack nice and flat.


and why's that?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> There is a small pull box to the right.. I think maybe he has pipes going under the left side rack


I don't care, he said that pipes should run with the building he could have done 90s..


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I don't care, he said that pipes should run with the building he could have done 90s..



mmhmm. lets see your work brothah...


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> please explain to me how the  the pipes should be parallel to the wall...


You where giving crap about the above pictures for running at angles, now you post a picture where you ran at angle. Truthfully I think those kicks look great and I would have done it the same way.

But the same reasons you chose to use kicks in place of back to back 90s applies to the first pictures as well.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Says who?


If I'm not mistaking, the NEC says so. Now this may be another one of those codes that I have stuck in my head from hearing it somewhere, but I thought I remember reading it somewhere a long time ago.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> mmhmm. lets see your work brothah...


You are way out of your league pal, he will clean your clock :no:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> You where giving crap about the above pictures for running at angles, now you post a picture where you ran at angle. Truthfully I think those kicks look great and I would have done it the same way.
> 
> But the same reasons you chose to use kicks in place of back to back 90s applies to the first pictures as well.


back to backs would have looked like crizzy crap in the last pic, i'd have some seriously ****ty pulling too...


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> If I'm not mistaking, the NEC says so. Now this may be another one of those codes that I have stuck in my head from hearing it somewhere, but I thought I remember reading it somewhere a long time ago.


If you mean that conduit has to be neat, square, level, etc, then I do not think there is any codes for such. ( my pipe work is terrible and it passes) I believe code is more concerned about size, bends, location and type, and securing.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

One cross country conduit looks non professional,three or more looks engineered!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> If I'm not mistaking, the NEC says so.


You are indeed mistaken.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I kinda thought you'd say that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I kinda thought you'd say that.


No worries. One more mythological code rule is gone from your mind. :thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

wingz said:


> I just noticed that this thread is from 2007. WTH?


Leave it to some newb to resurrect an ancient thread.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> back to backs would have looked like crizzy crap in the last pic, i'd have some seriously ****ty pulling too...


I would have used thermostat wire instead.


----------



## TheBrushMan007 (Nov 21, 2008)

How do you post pics here ?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I woulda used flex.........or romex :jester:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> mmhmm. lets see your work brothah...





Black4Truck said:


> You are way out of your league pal, he will clean your clock :no:


Black4Truck I really do appreciate the support but I will be honest here, I have never done an MCC room like azsly. I am sure I could but I have not.

Azly, my pictures would disappoint you all as compared to that MCC room. As I said I would have used kicks as you did, but I also might have cut an angle like the first pictures. Come to think of it I do have a picture where I have done that.




























This work is all mine, I had one helper and they where clueless.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Black4Truck I really do appreciate the support but I will be honest here, I have never done an MCC room like azsly. I am sure I could but I have not.


I wouldn't want to. Give me some romex and nail on boxes and I'm happy. :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> New Lease is that Turd guy who has been trolling around here.
> 
> He must of "spanked his monkey" a little too hard and now has nothing to do :laughing:


 Now I understand.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Me too.


 
Is this more like it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is this more like it?


Be nice to see Sponge Bob walking :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is this more like it?


 Now that completes this thread.:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Be nice to see Sponge Bob walking :laughing:


 I know thats right.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I know thats right.


I'm sure you do :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Well it is Halloween season..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well it is Halloween season..


I wish she would ring my doorbell and say "trick or treat"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I wish she would ring my doorbell and say "trick or treat"


I would want her treat.:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's another in the spirt of the season:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Here's another in the spirt of the season:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: LMFAO thats awesome....I gotta send that to my In laws and their friends....(Bush Country)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

captkirk said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: LMFAO thats awesome....I gotta send that to my In laws and their friends....(Bush Country)


 
Also fits "nice rack" topic.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I would want her treat.:thumbup:


I'm sure your wife would have no problem with that.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Also fits "nice rack" topic.


 I'm surprised that it took till post 57 before something like that was posted.:laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I'm surprised that it took till post 57 before something like that was posted.:laughing:


Our remote racking division has t-shirts that say "Nice Rack" on them, big hit for freebies at trade show with the ladies.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

"nice rack" was from a Seinfeld episode.. along with Georges "shrinkage" :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

you trying to get this thread closed?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> And after you tell her: "I'll have your treat". She replies: "ok big boy get ready for a big surprise!" and then she bends you over and whips this out!
> 
> 
> 
> professional-leather-strap-on-dildo-harness~7198882.jpg


 Oh no. :laughing::laughing: I would have to get away.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you posting at Electriciantalk.com....now go **** yourself.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Thank you posting at Electriciantalk.com....now go **** yourself.


 :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> you trying to get this thread closed?


 It won't be long now.:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> you trying to get this thread closed?


Sounds like you are by insinuating that it will get closed. They didn't close the other one with the cockring.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It won't be long now.:laughing:


exactly now that he has pointed it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I'm surprised that it took till post 57 before something like that was posted.:laughing:


 
I just saw the thread tonight. Some guys here are slow. Short bus types, ya know?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I just tried to remove it, but no luck.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Sounds like you are by insinuating that it will get closed. .


 
They closed the "Cheating" thread for reasons I can't figure out :blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> They closed the "Cheating" thread for reasons I can't fugure out :blink:


It's "figure", not "fugure".


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

_Last edited by Black4Truck; Today at 09:34 PM. Reason: Peter found a typo and was confused at t__he word _



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> You are way out of your league pal, he will clean your clock :no:


sorry i'm a little late on this one but wasnt the name of the game 'put up or shut up'?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> sorry i'm a little late on this one but wasnt the name of the game 'put up or shut up'?



Better get out the sponges and soap so you can start cleaning.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Black4Truck I really do appreciate the support but I will be honest here, I have never done an MCC room like azsly. I am sure I could but I have not.
> 
> Azly, my pictures would disappoint you all as compared to that MCC room. As I said I would have used kicks as you did, but I also might have cut an angle like the first pictures. Come to think of it I do have a picture where I have done that.
> 
> ...


sorry about that last one, i'm half shot in the ass and watching the phils kick ass, just saw these pics, thats some good work, not that i'm the know all of know all but its nice to see it now and then. pipe isnt hard in my mind. its pretty much all i know. i've been getting the knack for it for a quite a while now and i like to do it and like doing a nice, planned out, easy to pull run that looks good and allows for future expansion. i'm not the best but i try hard and i'm always willing to learn...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> sorry about that last one, i'm half shot in the ass and watching the phils kick ass, just saw these pics, thats some good work, not that i'm the know all of know all but its nice to see it now and then. pipe isnt hard in my mind. its pretty much all i know. i've been getting the knack for it for a quite a while now and i like to do it and like doing a nice, planned out, easy to pull run that looks good and allows for future expansion. i'm not the best but i try hard and i'm always willing to learn...:thumbsup:


 
azsly1, your conduit photos look like artwork bro, great workmanship for sure.

I'm really having second thoughts now about thinking Peter D is the finest electrician out there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Beautiful work except for that horrible last pic with the can, pipes should parallel to the wall.


 

I agree, that should have been done with two 90's.


----------



## Craig Nicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

So how many casualties were there when all that goddamn conduit collided together? 

Reminds me when my daughter Mindy was on the job site and my damn apprentice (who pipes just like that by the way) didn't insulate the railwork we had 6 hots running through. My daughter was nearly electrocuted when he turned on the panel.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree, that should have been done with two 90's.


2 90's that close together is going to make a little bit more friction... the less total degrees, the better:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> 2 90's that close together is going to make a little bit more friction... the less total degrees, the better:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


 
I'm just telling you how I would do it. Pipes should run parallel to the wall. Not fanned out.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

steelersman said:


> If I'm not mistaking, the NEC says so. Now this may be another one of those codes that I have stuck in my head from hearing it somewhere, but I thought I remember reading it somewhere a long time ago.


Its the ansi workmanship document. I cant remember the # of the document off the top of my head. If you look at the workmanship article 100ish you will find the number. I however think that both jobs look great.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Beautiful work except for that horrible last pic with the can, pipes should parallel to the wall.


 Haha yes it would be much better to bust out the hammer drill to run on the wall. What was he THINKING?? :jester:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Black4Truck I really do appreciate the support but I will be honest here, I have never done an MCC room like azsly. I am sure I could but I have not.
> 
> Azly, my pictures would disappoint you all as compared to that MCC room. As I said I would have used kicks as you did, but I also might have cut an angle like the first pictures. Come to think of it I do have a picture where I have done that.
> 
> ...


Is that last pic rolling offsets or are my eyes just plaing tricks on me? Nice work, Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is this more like it?


That's classic...sponge bob round pants...GO FLYERS


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

david wise said:


> That's classic...sponge bob round pants...GO FLYERS


I should slap you for bringing up such an old post, but it was nice to see some of Peter D's post from when he was more laid back, and nicer :thumbsup:


----------

